# Interview questions



## welshcl (Jan 7, 2009)

I am looking for interview questions specific to coding positions.  I have been all over the internet and haven't found anything.  I want to be sure that I am getting the most out of the interview before I make my decision.  I ask all the normal interview questions but if anyone can suggest some questions which will really help me to sort out the true coder from the person who has a CPC but no real world coding experience I would appreciate it.


----------



## kevbshields (Jan 7, 2009)

Ask the interviewee to tell you about a meaningful continuing education experience he/she had in the past year.

I'd also ask to the coder to speak about a current event in coding that concerns him/her the most.  Since there's a variety of change occuring, you should get some strong answers.  I think a person who's able to speak on a very current topic that isn't obvious (e.g., *NOT* I-10 or PQRI), he or she probably keeps abreast even better than most.  Just keep in mind here that if you don't know about the event, that doesn't necessarily mean it isn't taking place.  This question can sometimes require research on your part.


----------



## welshcl (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, I did use them.
I've often thought of having an example of a progress note and asking the interviewee to code it for me.  What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## fredabrinson (Jan 16, 2009)

*Interviews*

I have been the interviewee and interviewer, as I am sure most of us have!  In both roles, there has been a short test involved and that does provide some very real information!

For a front office position, I had about a 5 question written quiz.  These were questions such as "what do you do when the phone is ringing, the patient is ready to check out and the physician needs a chart" "when is it ok to be rude to a patient" "what do you do if a patient insists on speaking to the physician".  I also had each candidate retaype a progress note or op note, just to see their typing skills.  That can be eye-opening!

For a coding position, the questions could include topics such as "which modifer would you use for a procedure on the same day as a visit", "what code would you use for a lesion removal (and give specifics as to size, pathology, etc)".  

I think including a progress note to be coded would be beneficial, but I would not limit to just that.  Even experienced coders struggle with E&M coding!  Sometimes you have to know the physician to understand some of the terms they use!

I would also make this an open book test, and I would include CPT and ICD-9questions.

I really like the suggestions of Kevbshields.  Everyone who is seriously in this business should have opinions on current events!

Good luck!


----------

